# Fox Sports Go will stream some football games live -- if you have cable



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Fox Sports Go will stream some football games live -- if you have cable*

(engadget.com) - So long as you're using an eligible TV provider, you'll have access to 97 standard match-ups along with four NFC playoff rounds that include the conference championship. That should be convenient if you're away from your TV when a big game rolls around, although you can't go too far. Fox warns that the league won't let it offer games on smartphones, so you'll still have to catch the action on a larger screen unless you're on Verizon....

Full Story Here


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Is D* one of the providers? And not available on smart phones? Then whats the point? Lame.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Verizon has the NFL Mobile app for smartphones that gets all the games. DirecTV subs can watch on smartphones if they have Sunday Ticket (out of market only).


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

The NFL made an exclusive deal with Verizon Wireless that predates all the Watch and Go apps, so outside of Sunday Ticket you need to be a Verizon Wireless subscriber to see the games on a mobile phone. Because of this, you also need to be a Verizon Wireless subscriber to see the authenticated NFL Network and Red Zone streams on the NFL Mobile app on smartphones and WatchESPN has to block Monday Night Football from mobile phones too.

As for Fox Sports Go, it's not just satellite that doesn't have it yet, Charter, RCN and FiOS don't have it either.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

SolidSignal summed it up it very well in their article.



> _If..._ you subscribe to Comcast, Time Warner Cable, AT&T, Bright House Networks, Cox, Cable One, Mediacom, Suddenlink and WideOpenWest...
> 
> _And..._ you use Verizon as your cell carrier ...
> 
> ...


Fox to stream NFL Games to a very, very small number of people


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

The Verizon Wireless only restriction only applies to mobile phones, if you're using a tablet or a computer (including laptops and netbooks) all you need is one of those providers.

Of course out of market games are not included, those belong to Sunday Ticket who has their own app.


----------

